
Security at scale at Google [video] - duongkai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YioPrPVlgH8
======
scolson
I really wish I was able to get more out of that talk. Sure, it is nice that
Google cares about security, but their advice for developers seems to be: 1)
Enable TLS 2) Don't ignore chrome/android warnings

Really Google? There isn't anything else more interesting or useful to say?
Sure, both of those two points are important, but I would wager a very
significant percentage of people in the room (and people watching online)
already know both of those points, probably already implement them, and were
watching in the hopes that they glean some new useful bit of information.

~~~
yeukhon
These will make you happier.

GTAC 2013: Drinking the Ocean - Finding XSS at Google Scale:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd5TZKRg-
lc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd5TZKRg-lc) (from Google Test Automation
conference).

Google I/O 2012 - Security and Privacy in Android Apps :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPJENzweI-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPJENzweI-A)

This one is fun to watch. (GTAC 2011: Keynote - How Hackers See Bugs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onpxOG3TrWg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onpxOG3TrWg))
Not technical, but good for a bus ride.

